# USE=-gnome, come configuro compiz?

## GiRa

Ho installato:

```

x11-apps/compiz-settings

x11-plugins/compiz-extra

x11-wm/compiz

```

Con la USE="-gnome" ma purtroppo nè compiz-settings nè gconf editor mi aiutano a configurare compiz.

All'avvio compiz-start lamenta l'impossibilità di caricare il modulo gconf.

Se riemergo il tutto con la USE gnome attivata solo per compiz e relative dipendenze, oltre a tirarmi dietro mezzo gnome ottengo un vm composito che non parte e lamenta problemi di estensioni GLX.

Per me l'ideale sarebbe mantenere la USE di gnome disabilitata e poter configurare agilmente compiz.

----------

## riverdragon

Non credo tu debba caricare il plugin gconf, visto che hai la USE -gnome; occhio che in questo modo cambia il comportamento di compiz, il plugin gconf ti permette di modificare i parametri da gconf-editor, togliendolo credo tu sia costretto ad affidarti a compiz-settings.

Se non hai fretta aspetta che esca compiz-0.4, dovrebbe essere questione di poco tempo, e forse avranno migliorato il supporto a kde.

----------

## GiRa

Il plugin gconf è caricato dallo script compiz-start, in ogni caso ora ne ho una mia versione che carica solo i plugin che voglio.

Togliendo gconf funziona ancora tutto ma compiz-settings continua a restare inutile.

----------

## Sparker

Se non vuoi tirarti dietro le 10.000 dipendenze di gnome, emerge beryl

----------

## GiRa

Beryl è una schifezza (no flame please).

Soprattutto non mantiene (con il software presente in portage) le decotations che uso su KDE.

----------

## Sparker

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Beryl ï¿½una schifezza (no flame please).
> 
> Soprattutto non mantiene (con il software presente in portage) le decotations che uso su KDE.

 

E allora tieniti compiz e passa a gnome.

(oppure layman -a xeffects)

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Soprattutto non mantiene (con il software presente in portage) le decotations che uso su KDE.

 

Davvero??? forse devi installare aquamarine per avere le decorations di kde (sempre che abbia inteso bene cosa sono le decoration) ...

```
Date::09 mar 2007//Hour::10:58

rollsappletree@Mazinga://~:$ eix aquamarine

* x11-wm/aquamarine 

     Available versions:  ~0.1.4[1] ~0.1.99.2[1] ~0.1.9999.1[1] ~0.1.9999.2[1] ~0.1.9999.2[2] !9999[2]

     Homepage:            http://beryl-project.org

     Description:         Beryl KDE Window Decorator (svn)

[1] /usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon

[2] /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects

```

Ovviamente, come ti ha detto Sparker e come avrai notato dall'output di eix, per installare aquamarine devi aggiungere l'overlay xeffects ....

----------

## GiRa

Il discorso è che non voglio installare overlay. Grazie in ogni caso.

----------

## pingoo

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Beryl è una schifezza (no flame please).
> 
> Soprattutto non mantiene (con il software presente in portage) le decotations che uso su KDE.

 

Anche a me non piaceva questo fatto, e ho installato aquamarine ma non mi piace molto (ombre e trasparenza della decorazione delle finestre non in primo piano). Avevo risolto lanciando da uno script in Autostart kde-window-decorator --replace ma ora, dopo aver tentato una rimozione di gnome con emerge --depclean e successivi revdep-rebuild, l'ho perso. Ora sto in corso di emerge -uD beryl spero che ricompaia; qualcuno che ce l'ha potrebbe controllare gentilmente a che pacchetto appartiene?

EDIT: mi rispondo da solo, appartiene a... compiz, doh!

----------

